

Dyatlov Pass incident - neilc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident

======
cema
Among other theories, an article in SP Times [the first reference in the
wikipedia article, en: <http://www.sptimes.ru/story/25093>] suggests a
possibility of avalanche. Combined with the guess that the radioactive
contamination could have been caused by an overturned lantern, it sounds like
a pretty good explanation.

(I will not judge how relevant it is to HN.)

